# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Manual Cure

## Ennio Alvarez

please read the information archive and help me.  Please


PD:the task manager and the registry editor are blocked

Help me please

Thanks!!

----------


## Rene-gad

AVPTool should be always started 'as adminstrator'
- Execute following script  in Manual Cure


```
begin
executerepair(6);
executerepair(8);
executerepair(9);
executerepair(11);
executerepair(16);
executerepair(17);
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot repeat the log file

----------


## Ennio Alvarez

Hey thanks a lot.. it solve the problem  but when i restart the pc,kaspersky internet security 2009 says that i need to repair it..i don't know i click to repair and when it finishes i got a blue screen,and it restart like 4 times and a blue screen appears... what happened??

Sorry for my bad english
i only speak spanish.

----------


## Rene-gad

Pls. uninstall KIS completely, using kavremover9  and than repeat the log file

----------


## Ennio Alvarez

Okey..!! i will try it
Thanks

*Добавлено через 9 часов 35 минут*

I try to unistall kis i insert the code and when i clic to remove,it appears the blue screen and it restart the pc.. and the KIS isn't unistall..

Can i unistall it from control panel-add or remove a program??

I have windows vista home premium 32 bits

----------


## Rene-gad

> Can i unistall it from control panel-add or remove a program??


You must uninstall KIS from control panel as the 1st step. Pls. READ about using of kavremover at the linked page!

----------


## Ennio Alvarez

Well... i used to have KIS, i unistalled it..but now i want to install it again.. but when i try to install,it show this error: (is in the pic) i try with NOD32 and happen the same error.. what it can be?? if i clic YES it appears a blue screen... and if i install againa KIS,it doesn't install,it restart with a blue screen...

help

*Sorry for my bad English.*

----------


## Rene-gad

Did you uninstall KIS from control panel? Did you use kavremover?

----------


## Ennio Alvarez

from control panel

----------


## Rene-gad

2. nd try


> Did you use kavremover?

----------


## Ennio Alvarez

Yes,I Did.. but when i clic to Remove,the pc restart with a Blue Screen

----------


## Rene-gad

I think, the best of all, you'll contact technical support http://www.kaspersky.com/support

----------

